# NH 1049 Bale wagon questions



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Ok, our current "want to try project" is a self propelled bale wagon. The 1049s are in our $$ range. I've read on here about the high priced tires. Does anyone have a source for the actual replacement tires? Some have replaced them with duals, any specific things that have worked well? All our fields are on the same farm so highway travel isn't an issue.

I've looked online at parts and most seem to still be available or things that could be shop made. Am I missing something there?

Jeff is comfortable running the pull type so the basic bale wagon operation learning curve has been gone around 

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

The sizes aren't necessarily uncommon so if you aren't worried about highway speed, there should be more tire options. But it is possible you'd be dollars ahead to switch rims, especially if you want the comfort of knowing you could get a tire at any truck shop in case of a blowout.

Factory tires are 15-19.5 in the rear and 14-17.5 up front. You can google some options on those to compare to truck duals or even super singles.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> The sizes aren't necessarily uncommon so if you aren't worried about highway speed, there should be more tire options. But it is possible you'd be dollars ahead to switch rims, especially if you want the comfort of knowing you could get a tire at any truck shop in case of a blowout.
> 
> Factory tires are 15-19.5 in the rear and 14-17.5 up front. You can google some options on those to compare to truck duals or even super singles.


How much trouble to switch rims?

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I haven't looked into that part. If nobody here has an idea, I would think one of the big bale wagon dealers would have something. I would also look into any local shops you might have that do wheel work.


----------



## Snow Farmer (Aug 30, 2011)

I like the idea of switching to a more common and less expensive tire. Our 1035 will need rear tires before too long.

I'm wondering about the bolt pattern on the wheels, is it common to any other truck or equipment?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bolt pattern on our 1049 is 6x8.5 with a 6-5/8 center. I think there's a possibility that the cheapest option would be changing the entire axle as long as one could be sourced with the same ratio. Btw, the rears are about 36" tall so I'm thinking you'd want to be converting to low pro 22.5s. 255/70/22.5 seems right for height if the tread is appropriate.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/16775-rear-drive-tires-for-new-holland-1069-bale-wagon/

If BobM doesn't comment on this thread, I'll shoot him a text to find out where his duals came from.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere there it’s a skid steer tire meant for rough terrain man lifts that works as well?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> I thought I read somewhere there it's a skid steer tire meant for rough terrain man lifts that works as well?


The tire size is easy to replace. It's just that skidsteer tires aren't made or rated for highway speed.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

He’s saying no highway travel so should work. Always wanted to try one but the self propelled would be stuck all the time in our fields.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> He's saying no highway travel so should work. Always wanted to try one but the self propelled would be stuck all the time in our fields.


I said that in my first reply. But we've been discussing the dual option anyway.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, it's official, a 1049 is on its way here 

Is a stuck parking brake lever common? Both of the ones we looked at were.

How much benefit is the cab enclosure? I know some are 'open station'. We'll try it with the cab left on and windows open but have thought about taking the cab off and making a canopy (one like we've made for our tractors instead of the Luke Strawalker model)



8350HiTech said:


> http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/16775-rear-drive-tires-for-new-holland-1069-bale-wagon/
> 
> If BobM doesn't comment on this thread, I'll shoot him a text to find out where his duals came from.


I hadn't read that thread. Good to keep in mind the effect of tire/wheel size on unloading.



slowzuki said:


> He's saying no highway travel so should work. Always wanted to try one but the self propelled would be stuck all the time in our fields.


Are your fields that wet?

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They use a very simple parking brake lever. I would imagine it's just the kind of thing that gets sticky after 40 or 50 years. With the cab, you're either going to choose to deal with dust or heat. We chose heat and put all new glass in the cab, though there is no door on the cab.

I'm assuming your 1049 is still the 361 gas and four speed? I'm sure you'll share a few pictures when you get it.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Did you end up having Joel truck it?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> Did you end up having Joel truck it?


No, the seller has a local trucker.

We're keeping Joel's number for future reference.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, some are dry but most have wet areas that you need 4wd or need to go around. Springs come out of the hills all over here.



> Are your fields that wet?
> 
> Shelia


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

At 40+ years old who knows what has been changed on a harrorbed. The whole drive train was Ford truck if the 49 is as simalar to a 48 as I think they where.1048 is a 2 bale wide an 1049 3 bales wide. The 6 whole bud wheels should fit both front and back. The height of tire that will work someone else will have to supply. As I never wore out what was on my 1048 when it came,but I know that others did put duels on the back.

Find a industrial supply hardware or truck parts place and have a parking brake cable made. Just a standard push pull cable.

Thank the Lord we NEVER have mud when making hay,but lots of hills.The old harrowbeds where all short on traction,the 1075 and newer where much better. Pick up your load as you can and if you are on the back side of a hill if a strait truck will make it out the harrowbed should as well.

Hope all goes well with the new old equipment.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Ray 54 said:


> At 40+ years old who knows what has been changed on a harrorbed. The whole drive train was Ford truck if the 49 is as simalar to a 48 as I think they where.1048 is a 2 bale wide an 1049 3 bales wide. The 6 whole bud wheels should fit both front and back. The height of tire that will work someone else will have to supply. As I never wore out what was on my 1048 when it came,but I know that others did put duels on the back.
> 
> Find a industrial supply hardware or truck parts place and have a parking brake cable made. Just a standard push pull cable.
> 
> ...


Thanks. New old equipment, the story of our lives 

Now I've got to 'fess up that I've not heard the term "harrowbed" until your post. Google brought up a few familiar models called that. Is that a regional name or from the company?

Here a "harrow" is an implement with tines to pull over the ground and everybody pronounces it "hire" (like to employ).

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

It's west coast. There are a few different theories but I'm pretty sure even those buyers received an owners manual with "stack cruiser" on the front.


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I thought I heard once it was Deborah spelled backwards named after the mans daughter who design the first stack cruiser??


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

bbos2 said:


> I thought I heard once it was Deborah spelled backwards named after the mans daughter who design the first stack cruiser??


that sound reasonable

Shelia


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

bbos2 said:


> I thought I heard once it was Deborah spelled backwards named after the mans daughter who design the first stack cruiser??


I also have read that explanation.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yes west coast term. The story is the designer had 6 daughters that helped with the hay. He built the machine to replace them after they left home. The H A R R O W was from the first letter of there first names. I heard this story before the internet,but have seen it on the web in much greater detail than I remember.

I see a large dealer with multi page add in FASTLINE uses the term but is spelling it HAROBED.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Harrow Bed, Stack Wagon and not often Stack Cruiser.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ray 54 said:


> Yes west coast term. The story is the designer had 6 daughters that helped with the hay. He built the machine to replace them after they left home. The H A R R O W was from the first letter of there first names. I heard this story before the internet,but have seen it on the web in much greater detail than I remember.
> 
> I see a large dealer with multi page add in FASTLINE uses the term but is spelling it HAROBED.


Because that spelling is Deborah backwards.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

It got here yesterday!









Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats Shelia & Jeff! Will be following as you check it over and try it out this season. Keep us posted.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Is that an add on air conditioner or a swamp cooler?


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

You are bound to find a few surprises as you you delve into your new to you bale wagon but that is just life.

My father when he was out in the hay field always ran the tow type bale wagon and was very impressed with them. That was a 1030 with it's less than stellar controls .... But it impressed him no end. You see he was running a pair of mules when he was nine years old raking hay before that.

He celebrates his 90 th birthday on Monday! So he has seen a lot of change in his life.

He always says, "There must of been a different set of engineers working on those harrowbeds than what designed the rest of this stuff"!

I can tell you that the machine you have selected can run circles around that old 1030 my father liked so much when it is adjusted and you have decent ground.

Good luck and good haying!

Three44s


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

8350HiTech said:


> Is that an add on air conditioner or a swamp cooler?


some kind of add on; the man we bought it from said it was on it when they bought it but it wasn't working then. He had been told it needed water added for it to cool. I've read about what I think are those type cooling units and with the humidity we have here, if "added water = cooling" then we'd put the Arctic circle to shame  . It will probably be removed but then that will be one more thing around in the way; might be best left attached.

Shelia


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder what it would take to get a 4wd axle under the front of one?


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Three44s said:


> You are bound to find a few surprises as you you delve into your new to you bale wagon but that is just life.
> 
> My father when he was out in the hay field always ran the tow type bale wagon and was very impressed with them. That was a 1030 with it's less than stellar controls .... But it impressed him no end. You see he was running a pair of mules when he was nine years old raking hay before that.
> 
> ...


If there are no more than a few surprises that will be amazing

Wish your father a Happy Birthday from Jeff & me.

There has been a lot of hard manual labor that is easy for us to forget. There are engineers today making some things better but the ones that brought us from mules to bale wagons impress me more.

Thanks for the encouraging words about the 1049 and for our haying season.

Shelia


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> I wonder what it would take to get a 4wd axle under the front of one?


hmm, I don't think that has been on our radar yet  . The one thing that will probably keep that from being part of the project is none of our tractors are 4wd, did talk about one a few years back for dragging logs out of the woods but left that to the professionals.

Shelia


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha! Yes I was musing more for myself, I'd love to try a stackwagon here but the wet ground is a big problem.



RockyHill said:


> hmm, I don't think that has been on our radar yet  . The one thing that will probably keep that from being part of the project is none of our tractors are 4wd, did talk about one a few years back for dragging logs out of the woods but left that to the professionals.
> 
> Shelia


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

And of course youtube delivers!

Fellow put 4wd running gear under it!


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

slowzuki said:


> Ha! Yes I was musing more for myself, I'd love to try a stackwagon here but the wet ground is a big problem.





slowzuki said:


> And of course youtube delivers!
> 
> Fellow put 4wd running gear under it!


Ken, find you a bale wagon and take the 4wd modification to the next level and put tracks on it

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> some kind of add on; the man we bought it from said it was on it when they bought it but it wasn't working then. He had been told it needed water added for it to cool. I've read about what I think are those type cooling units and with the humidity we have here, if "added water = cooling" then we'd put the Arctic circle to shame  . It will probably be removed but then that will be one more thing around in the way; might be best left attached.
> 
> Shelia


I guess I was vague. I knew it was an add on but not sure whether AC or swamp cooler. Sounds like a swamp cooler so I'd probably ignore it as well.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Shelia , we did try duals on our 1069 and that didn't work for us. It was in the middle of the hay season and we needed it fixed quick. We ended up buying a new tire about $1500 back in 2012. Put new fronts on in 2011 at about $1200 each. Since then we have bought some spares a sales and have made out so far. But we will be looking again as the rear tires on our super 1049 and getting bad. If I come up with any ideas I will let you know. I will tell you that many parts are available through auot parts stores like NAPA. but you need to know what to ask for. I do have some NAPA part numbers for the parts we have replaced , if you find you need any. Sorry I don't have more to offer on the tires


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bob M said:


> Shelia , we did try duals on our 1069 and that didn't work for us. It was in the middle of the hay season and we needed it fixed quick. We ended up buying a new tire about $1500 back in 2012. Put new fronts on in 2011 at about $1200 each. Since then we have bought some spares a sales and have made out so far. But we will be looking again as the rear tires on our super 1049 and getting bad. If I come up with any ideas I will let you know. I will tell you that many parts are available through auot parts stores like NAPA. but you need to know what to ask for. I do have some NAPA part numbers for the parts we have replaced , if you find you need any. Sorry I don't have more to offer on the tires


Someone has been advertising a set occasionally in the Lancaster Farming. I think I deleted the screenshot I had of the ad when I switched phones... this afternoon. Whoops.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Bob M said:


> Shelia , we did try duals on our 1069 and that didn't work for us. It was in the middle of the hay season and we needed it fixed quick. We ended up buying a new tire about $1500 back in 2012. Put new fronts on in 2011 at about $1200 each. Since then we have bought some spares a sales and have made out so far. But we will be looking again as the rear tires on our super 1049 and getting bad. If I come up with any ideas I will let you know. I will tell you that many parts are available through auot parts stores like NAPA. but you need to know what to ask for. I do have some NAPA part numbers for the parts we have replaced , if you find you need any. Sorry I don't have more to offer on the tires


Thanks. What didn't work with the duals on the 1069; would that cause the same problem on the 1049? I'm sure we will be needing some NAPA parts numbers -- a lot of things to make some improvements.

Jeff drove it to the mailbox this afternoon before getting it put in the barn. Yep, true farmer that uses farm equipment to go get the mail 

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> Thanks. What didn't work with the duals on the 1069; would that cause the same problem on the 1049? I'm sure we will be needing some NAPA parts numbers -- a lot of things to make some improvements.
> 
> Jeff drove it to the mailbox this afternoon before getting it put in the barn. Yep, true farmer that uses farm equipment to go get the mail
> 
> Shelia


We've replaced wheel cylinders and similar through NAPA as well. I think the last time we wanted one and the system showed two so we bought both. Generally, if you have a good Napa parts guy who's willing to go to an old book and not the computer, they'll find about anything for the chassis. But if Bob has part numbers and we haven't wiped out their inventory, I'm sure that would be easier than plunking a nearly sixty year old part down on the counter in front of a frightened newb.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a great NAPA guy here. He's found just about every odd ball thing we've been looking for. He's been there long enough to recognize us and still doesn't run to the back when he sees us coming. I think we've got a lot of things that have about wiped out the inventory and probably at our estate sale someone will be wishing they could have had it years/decades before.

Shelia


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We had one field of old orchard grass that we baled Monday; this was supposed to be our "have equipment ready and try out" cutting. Well it was just "try out".

Had a new to us JD348; first time using a JD2955 for baling; the NH1049; and new RTIC water jug (Jeff's Igloo fell off the tractor and got between tire and ground last week  )

Baler did good job as expected; just had to make adjustments for bale length and density

Tractor/baler combo worked well

All that had been done to the NH1049 was tighten valve cover and put the sides on [by the way, it is much taller with the sides on]

We were late getting started baling and it was almost dark when we finished. Didn't know about giving the 1049 a try out but decided to go for it. Just enough daylight for the first few bales. The lights do not work on it so Jeff had the rechargeable light and I'm driving the mini truck trying to illuminate the hayfield. Other than the first bales from getting the baler set, it did fine. So the first load was picked up in the dark. No, Jeff did not even attempt to unload it that night . Knew we would have to adjust for the barn height so he left off the last three bales and started the unload between trusses. It worked. The place the hay need to be unloaded was a tight squeeze, really tight squeeze but Jeff got it in there. Would have been better to have been able to start with complete barn width but that just wouldn't have gone with the practically out of time baling, picking up in the dark without lights scenario.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I hope the rest of the season goes without incident. Glad things are working so far.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sodbuster sales in Polson, Montana. They ship parts.

It's an early 80's F600 rear end, depending on which axle is under it. If you dump the clutch you will need to know that.

Had I only known that you were looking for one.......with brand new shiny front tires and great rear tires. Shiny new rear springs, new engine, 400 Ford, new tranny, new radiator, new clutch, new chains. new brakes, new driver side axle, new side racks like the 1069, some LED lights, some new wiring.

Oh well. I hope yours is treating you well. Good luck, you will enjoy it greatly.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Lostin55 said:


> Sodbuster sales in Polson, Montana. They ship parts.
> 
> It's an early 80's F600 rear end, depending on which axle is under it. If you dump the clutch you will need to know that.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

The one full load is all the hay we've had ready so far. The one in your description sounds like a real missed opportunity. The "new", "lights", and "shiny" don't fit ours anywhere  .

How are things going for you in Wyoming?

Shelia


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

80s F600 doesn’t seem right for a pre-80s stacker.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

That depends on the serial number and what's been thrown under it since new. My 1049 takes the same axle shaft as my 1069.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

My quote button isn't working.

I am about to start 1st cutting in a couple of weeks. It has been a memorable year. All in all, life just keeps moving along.


----------

